# Come togliere la pancia alcolica?



## Fabry_cekko (18 Aprile 2015)

Eggia. Fra poco arriva l'estate e bisogna toglierla.

Calcolate che questo è quello che mangio:
Per colazione una tazza di latte con biscotti.
Verso le 11 uno spuntino con le croccantelle 
A pranzo un piatto di pasta e tipo ogni 2 giorni mangio un po' di frutta (mela, banana).

Alla sera due panini con fettina panata ketchup e maionese 
In alternanza due panini con salame/formaggio/pomodoro/melanzane.

Non faccio attività fisica da 1 anno e sono 1.75cm x 65 kg.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Aprile 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Eggia. Fra poco arriva l'estate e bisogna toglierla.
> 
> Calcolate che questo è quello che mangio:
> Per colazione una tazza di latte con biscotti.
> ...



Ma che dieta è? salse devastanti, croccantelle, farinacei, frittura, salumi, formaggi...

Ma pesce, verdura cereali e frutta?

perchè ti odi?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Aprile 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ma che dieta è? salse devastanti, croccantelle, farinacei, frittura, salumi, formaggi...
> 
> Ma pesce, verdura cereali e frutta?
> 
> perchè ti odi?



Frutta mi sono dimenticato di scrivere. La mangio ogni 2 giorni.
Pesce tipo una volta a settimana.

Cmq come devo iniziare?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Aprile 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Frutta mi sono dimenticato di scrivere. La mangio ogni 2 giorni.
> Pesce tipo una volta a settimana.
> 
> Cmq come devo iniziare?



VIa il latte e i formaggi, se ce la fai al mattino usa tisane, melissa o finocchio che sgonfia
via pasta e pane usa altri cereali, tipo farro segale o simili
limita la frutta dolce, benissimo la verdura e insalate, occhio alle carote che fanno ingrassare, peperoni puoi mangiarne quanti ne vuoi, ovviamente via burro e fritti,
e naturalmente molto motto, compreso quello orizzontale


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Aprile 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> VIa il latte e i formaggi, se ce la fai al mattino usa tisane, melissa o finocchio che sgonfia
> via pasta e pane usa altri cereali, tipo farro segale o simili
> limita la frutta dolce, benissimo la verdura e insalate, occhio alle carote che fanno ingrassare, peperoni puoi mangiarne quanti ne vuoi, ovviamente via burro e fritti,
> e naturalmente molto motto, compreso quello orizzontale



Mado...new life.


----------



## BB7 (18 Aprile 2015)

Aggiungerei che devi limitare il consumo di alcolici appunto


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Aprile 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> VIa il latte e i formaggi, se ce la fai al mattino usa tisane, melissa o finocchio che sgonfia
> via pasta e pane usa altri cereali, tipo farro segale o simili
> limita la frutta dolce, benissimo la verdura e insalate, occhio alle carote che fanno ingrassare, peperoni puoi mangiarne quanti ne vuoi, ovviamente via burro e fritti,
> e naturalmente molto motto, compreso quello orizzontale


Le carote non fanno ingrassare... Hanno un indice glicemico elevato, ma il carico glicemico non è alto. Fabry ti dò delle linee guida se vuoi dimagrire visto che mi hanno seguito una dietologa e una dietista e qualcosa sull'argomento ho appreso. Devi mangiare 3 porzioni di frutta e due di verdura al giorno. Ogni porzione è 150 grammi. Per le verdure puoi anche mangiare di più di 150 grammi, mangiane finché non ti senti sazio (attenzione sazio non vuol dire scoppiare...). Occhio alle banane: puoi mangiarle, ma senza esagerare. Mangia cereali integrali perché a più basso indice glicemico, alzano meno la glicemia: ciò aiuta a evitare picchi glicemici che sono fastidiosi durante una dieta e promuovono l'accumulo ulteriore di grasso. Via alcol, bevi solo acqua. Riduci il quantitativo di sale e usa le spezie per insaporire i cibi: peperoncino, paprika, curcuma, curry, etc. Bevi molta acqua (almeno un paio di litri al giorno). Suddividi il piano alimentare giornaliero in almeno 5 pasti ogni tre ore. Prediligi carne bianca, pesce, uova, legumi e riduci il quantitativo di carne rossa. Assumi un po' di frutta secca ed olio EVO ogni giorno. Evita le fritture e i dolci, perché ricchi di zuccheri semplici e grassi saturi. Nel tuo caso Fabry non devi ridurre il tuo peso, quindi una dieta ipocalorica per te non va bene. Tu devi semplicemente ridurre la quantità di grasso e aumentare la massa magra, per questo l'attività fisica è fondamentale. Ti consiglio l'hiit come attività cardio unita a un lavoro dei pesi. In sostanza: iscriviti in palestra.


----------



## admin (19 Aprile 2015)

Pancetta a parte, con questa dieta completamente sballata ti senti bene fisicamente? In forze? 

L'abc, nel tuo caso, è quantomeno iniziare a muoversi. Se non ti piace correre (che a dirla tutta proprio bene non fa, soprattutto se non sei un agonista) vai a camminare. E' l'attività più semplice, ma dà grandi benefici.

La dieta è completamente sballata! Il latte alla tua età non serve a nulla. Anzi, fa pure male. I biscotti (se industriali) sono porcherie. La pasta va bene (occhio a quantità e condimenti, però) ma sarebbe decisamente meglio quella integrale, che è buonissima ha più fibre ed un indice glicemico molto più basso. Il top del top è il riso integrale biologico che DEVE assorbire tutta l'acqua nella quale viene cotto e NON deve essere scolato. L'acqua di riso in Oriente è considerata quasi una medicina.

Valuta anche la quinoa (simil cous cous come consistenza) al posto della pasta. E' il quasi cereale più ricco di proteine in assoluto. In Sud America è considerato un super alimento. A breve esploderà la mania anche qui da noi credo.

La cena va completamente resettata. Il pane bianco (l'alimento con l'indice glicemico più alto in assoluto) deve essere sostituito con quello integrale. La carne, se puoi, lasciala perdere. Al massimo mangia quella bianca. Assoluto sì a pesce, cereali, e tanti legumi (NON quelli in scatola) di tutti i tipi. Se ti piace, mangia il Tofu. Anche qui, guardando ad Oriente (per provare a stare un pò meglio bisognerebbe mangiare come gli orientali), un top top è la zuppa di miso. Ma è un pò complicata. Super NO a roba confezionata o già pronta.

Negli spuntini mangia un pò di frutta secca, lupini e semi di zucca e di chia.

Limita l'uso del sale, facendo massima attenzione anche ai cibi confezionati che ne sono carichi. Il sodio gonfia e fa malissimo. NON bere roba gassata.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pancetta a parte, con questa dieta completamente sballata ti senti bene fisicamente? In forze?
> 
> L'abc, nel tuo caso, è quantomeno iniziare a muoversi. Se non ti piace correre (che a dirla tutta proprio bene non fa, soprattutto se non sei un agonista) vai a camminare. E' l'attività più semplice, ma dà grandi benefici.
> 
> ...


Sei vegano? Se il consiglio è di passare all'alimentazione vegan va benissimo, solo che deve farlo poco per volta. Sul latte vaccino concordo, la mattina io prendo latte di soia, arricchito magari con calcio, vitamina D, B2 e B12. Io evito di passare a un'alimentazione vegan perché ho bisogno di proteine nobili che in cibi vegetali sono meno presenti. Guarda caso tutti gli alimenti con un valore biologico alto sono di tipo animale. Il problema del latte vaccino è che alle bestie danno da mangiare schifezze. Io compro carne esclusivamente BIO. Un discorso analogo vale anche per le uova: l'ideale sarebbe di comprare quelle del contadino che hanno un rapporto omega 6 - omega 3 di 3:1, mentre quelle industriali (anche se BIO) hanno un rapporto di 20:1, che è totalmente sbilanciato. Mi sto interessando se è possibile mantenere un'alimentazione vegan senza compromettere i risultati in palestra, ma ottengo risposte discordanti in merito. Per quanto riguarda il pesce io so che c'è il problema della concentrazione di mercurio. Per questo si consiglia di non consumarne più di due volte a settimana.


----------



## admin (19 Aprile 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sei vegano? Se il consiglio è di passare all'alimentazione vegan va benissimo, solo che deve farlo poco per volta. Sul latte vaccino concordo, la mattina io prendo latte di soia, arricchito magari con calcio, vitamina D, B2 e B12. Io evito di passare a un'alimentazione vegan perché ho bisogno di proteine nobili che in cibi vegetali sono meno presenti. Guarda caso tutti gli alimenti con un valore biologico alto sono di tipo animale. Il problema del latte vaccino è che alle bestie danno da mangiare schifezze. Io compro carne esclusivamente BIO. Un discorso analogo vale anche per le uova: l'ideale sarebbe di comprare quelle del contadino che hanno un rapporto omega 6 - omega 3 di 3:1, mentre quelle industriali (anche se BIO) hanno un rapporto di 20:1, che è totalmente sbilanciato. Mi sto interessando se è possibile mantenere un'alimentazione vegan senza compromettere i risultati in palestra, ma ottengo risposte discordanti in merito. Per quanto riguarda il pesce io so che c'è il problema della concentrazione di mercurio. Per questo si consiglia di non consumarne più di due volte a settimana.



No no, figurati. Anzi, sono contro queste estremizzazioni. Mangio un pò di tutto. Solo una cosa non ho mai mangiato in vita mia: la carne rossa. Perchè non mi piace. 

Credo che l'alimentazione corretta e sana sia un misto tra la dieta mediterranea e, soprattutto, quella orientale. Per quanto riguarda il latte, è un alimento che serve solo ai bambini. In Giappone, ad esempio, nessuno beveva latte. Per loro era una cosa inconcepibile bere una secrezione di un animale. E l'altezza media della popolazione era tra le più basse. Da quando iniziarono ad introdurlo nella dieta, la popolazione esplose in altezza. Il latte aumenta i fattori di crescita, il problema è che questi sembra siano associati con lo sviluppo di diverse malattie.

Sul pesce hai ragione. In alcune specie (Tonno e salmone su tutte) la concentrazione di mercurio è abbastanza elevata. Basta non abusarne e scegliere pesci non predatori!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> No no, figurati. Anzi, sono contro queste estremizzazioni. Mangio un pò di tutto. Solo una cosa non ho mai mangiato in vita mia: la carne rossa. Perchè non mi piace.
> 
> Credo che l'alimentazione corretta e sana sia un misto tra la dieta mediterranea e, soprattutto, quella orientale. Per quanto riguarda il latte, è un alimento che serve solo ai bambini. In Giappone, ad esempio, nessuno beveva latte. Per loro era una cosa inconcepibile bere una secrezione di un animale. E l'altezza media della popolazione era tra le più basse. Da quando iniziarono ad introdurlo nella dieta, la popolazione esplose in altezza. Il latte aumenta i fattori di crescita, il problema è che questi sembra siano associati con lo sviluppo di diverse malattie.
> 
> Sul pesce hai ragione. In alcune specie (Tonno e salmone su tutte) la concentrazione di mercurio è abbastanza elevata. Basta non abusarne e scegliere pesci non predatori!


L'importante è variare l'alimentazione come dici anche tu. Sarebbe importante evitare i prodotti raffinati. Siamo un popolo di pastaioli, per carità la pasta è buonissima e non metto in dubbio questo. Il problema è che poi ci dimentichiamo di altre fonti di carboidrati come l'avena, la quinoa, il miglio ad esempio. Bisognerebbe variare, per assumere da ogni cereale i suoi nutrienti, senza focalizzarsi sempre e solo sulla pasta (soprattutto quella di semola che ha un indice glicemico alto soprattutto se cotta eccessivamente).


----------



## admin (19 Aprile 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> L'importante è variare l'alimentazione come dici anche tu. Sarebbe importante evitare i prodotti raffinati. Siamo un popolo di pastaioli, per carità la pasta è buonissima e non metto in dubbio questo. Il problema è che poi ci dimentichiamo di altre fonti di carboidrati come l'avena, la quinoa, il miglio ad esempio. Bisognerebbe variare, per assumere da ogni cereale i suoi nutrienti, senza focalizzarsi sempre e solo sulla pasta (soprattutto quella di semola che ha un indice glicemico alto soprattutto se cotta eccessivamente).



Concordo!


----------



## Jaqen (21 Aprile 2015)

La pancia la togli in questo modo, non mangiando sempre pasta a pranzo, verdura alla sera, bevendo acqua naturale, bevendo acqua naturale e mangiando frutta (frutta quanta ne vuoi, soprattutto mele, kiwi, ananas, arance, melone) e poi, soprattutto, prendendo un paio di scarpe, un orologio, mezz'ora al giorno, ed esci di casa. Mezz'ora di camminata per la prima settimana e poi mezz'ora di corsa per un mese e sei un figurino.

Variando il cibo poi, senza troppi schemi, ma variando mi raccomando, non devi nemmeno passare quella fase di tristezza e malinconia che provi mentre devi dire di no a un buon panino con lo stracchino, perché apri la mente e anche moltissimo dal provare cibi diversi si fan provare cose diverse al nostro organismo.
Consiglio infatti sempre di andare a provare a mangiare nei ristoranti etnici, greco, messicano, argentino, indiano, iraniano, giapponese, taiwanese.. non che faccia bene, ma secondo me aiuta a stare bene con sé stessi.

Ah, poi tacchino, pollo, e il pesce due volte a settimana. Sogliole, merluzzo, trote, orate, naselli... anche se il top del top sarebbe il solito pesce azzurro. A me piace il pesce spada ma non è proprio salutare, trovandosi in cima alla catena alimentare.
Il salmone è buono ma è un mattone, il tonno ci può stare ma non in quantità esagerate.


----------



## Nicco (21 Aprile 2015)

Vai da uno specialista dietologo, fai le dovute analisi e ricevi una dieta equilibrata per il tuo obiettivo. Il fai da te non sempre è salutare.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Aprile 2015)

Dimenticavo: il problema del pane integrale è che nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi è fatto con aggiunte non trascurabili di farina bianca. Se uno il pane se lo facesse in casa sarebbe molto meglio.


----------



## Gas (22 Aprile 2015)

Ho sempre avuto una buona costituzione fisica. Negli ultimi anni oltre a non praticare attività fisica ho iniziato a bere troppa birra, tutti i giorni, sono alto come te 1.75 ed ero arrivato al peso di 66 kg ma con una pancia da birra discretamente pronunciata.
Il 27 Febbraio ho iniziato ad andare a correre, è un impegno che ho preso con determinazione di correre quasi tutti i giorni.
Giorno dopo giorno ho alzato le distanze e la condizione fisica è migliorata, poi si è innescato un meccanismo molto interessante, dopo essemi fatto il c..o a correre chilometri su chilometri quando mi sedevo a tavola mi sembrava un delitto mangiare come prima, sempre un po' di più del mio reale fabbisogno e quindi ho diminuito le quantità, non ho cambiato la mia alimentazione ma semplicemente l'ho ridotta leggermente a dosi più giuste.
Ora, dopo circa 2 mesi di corsa sono in "gran forma" 
Ho perso 5 KG esatti, ora peso 61 ma sopratutto quando mi guardo allo specchio della pancia non c'è più ombra. Dormo meglio, sono più atletico e ne beneficiano molti aspetti della vita (vedi sesso )
Questa è la mia esperienza, spero possa aiutarti.


----------



## bmb (11 Maggio 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Le carote non fanno ingrassare... Hanno un indice glicemico elevato, ma il carico glicemico non è alto. Fabry ti dò delle linee guida se vuoi dimagrire visto che mi hanno seguito una dietologa e una dietista e qualcosa sull'argomento ho appreso. *Devi mangiare 3 porzioni di frutta e due di verdura al giorno. Ogni porzione è 150 grammi.* Per le verdure puoi anche mangiare di più di 150 grammi, mangiane finché non ti senti sazio (attenzione sazio non vuol dire scoppiare...). Occhio alle banane: puoi mangiarle, ma senza esagerare. Mangia cereali integrali perché a più basso indice glicemico, alzano meno la glicemia: ciò aiuta a evitare picchi glicemici che sono fastidiosi durante una dieta e promuovono l'accumulo ulteriore di grasso. Via alcol, bevi solo acqua. Riduci il quantitativo di sale e usa le spezie per insaporire i cibi: peperoncino, paprika, curcuma, curry, etc. Bevi molta acqua (almeno un paio di litri al giorno). Suddividi il piano alimentare giornaliero in almeno 5 pasti ogni tre ore. Prediligi carne bianca, pesce, uova, legumi e riduci il quantitativo di carne rossa. Assumi un po' di frutta secca ed olio EVO ogni giorno. Evita le fritture e i dolci, perché ricchi di zuccheri semplici e grassi saturi. Nel tuo caso Fabry non devi ridurre il tuo peso, quindi una dieta ipocalorica per te non va bene. Tu devi semplicemente ridurre la quantità di grasso e aumentare la massa magra, per questo l'attività fisica è fondamentale. Ti consiglio l'hiit come attività cardio unita a un lavoro dei pesi. In sostanza: iscriviti in palestra.


2 di frutta e 3 di verdura, ognuna grande come un pugno.

Per il resto va bene


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Maggio 2015)

La cosa importante, aldilà dell'alimentazione, è muoversi, fare sport. Io mangiando tutto, però facendo running 4 volte a settimana (avevo un bel passo devo dire), sono sceso da 113 kg a 75. Ora non corro da un anno, però sono 79 kg mangio tutto (però avendo un metabolismo oramai fluente, non ingrasso come un tempo) e ancora non ho raggiunto il mio peso forma, che sugli 80, essendo 1.91. E' inutile soffire la fame, quindi il consiglio è: muovi il deretano!!!

Ps: ovvio poi che debba evitare porcherie quali i fritti, bibite gassate, eccesso di carboidrati (pane, pasta et similia), troppa carne rossa!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Maggio 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> 2 di frutta e 3 di verdura, ognuna grande come un pugno.
> 
> Per il resto va bene


Io già mangio quasi esclusivamente cereali integrali come carbo. Se metto una terza porzione di verdura mi si intasa tutto quanto è mi devono portare al pronto soccorso XD


----------



## Tic (12 Maggio 2015)

Io da 1 mese e mezzo ho cominciato a fare palestra e a modificare il mio regime alimentare, niente pasta,pane e coca cola, molta più frutta e verdura. Vado in palestra 4 volte a settimana per 2/2.30 ore, alleno 5 gruppi muscolari a circuito e il martedi e giovedi faccio anche MMA.
In un mese e mezzo ho perso 8 kg, alzo molto di più di pesi ma mi manca il fiato e spesso durante MMA devo fermarmi perchè non ce la faccio.
Comunque, volevo chiedervi, essendo un 1.75 quando dovrei pesare? Io ero rimasto al calcolo: altezza-100 ma non mi sembra molto professionale ahah


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Maggio 2015)

Tic ha scritto:


> Io da 1 mese e mezzo ho cominciato a fare palestra e a modificare il mio regime alimentare, niente pasta,pane e coca cola, molta più frutta e verdura. Vado in palestra 4 volte a settimana per 2/2.30 ore, alleno 5 gruppi muscolari a circuito e il martedi e giovedi faccio anche MMA.
> In un mese e mezzo ho perso 8 kg, alzo molto di più di pesi ma mi manca il fiato e spesso durante MMA devo fermarmi perchè non ce la faccio.
> Comunque, volevo chiedervi, essendo un 1.75 quando dovrei pesare? Io ero rimasto al calcolo: altezza-100 ma non mi sembra molto professionale ahah


Non ho capito... Ogni volta che vai in palestra stai due ore? È troppo. Un'ora fatta ad alta intensità basta e avanza per produrre i necessari stimoli metabolici. Il peso è relativo, l'importante è aumentare la massa magra e ridurre quella grassa.
Poi perché niente pasta e pane? I carboidrati sono importanti, ci vogliono in un regime alimentare! Ti ingozzi di proteine? Fai anche aerobica e mangiali quei benedetti carboidrati, che non sono il male. Se non mangi carboidrati ti mancano le energie. All'inizio puoi avere dei benefici dovuti al fatto che prima eccedevi coi carboidrati. Poi obiettivamente 8 kg persi in un mese sono troppi! Diete troppo drastiche non giovano, nel senso che potresti riprendere in breve tempo tutti i chili che hai perso.


----------



## Tic (12 Maggio 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non ho capito... Ogni volta che vai in palestra stai due ore? È troppo. Un'ora fatta ad alta intensità basta e avanza per produrre i necessari stimoli metabolici. Il peso è relativo, l'importante è aumentare la massa magra e ridurre quella grassa.



Dipende, tipo Lunedi e Venerdi faccio un circuito per un gruppo muscolare 10 min di cardio, altro gruppo muscolare e 10 minuti di cardio e addominali
Martedi e Giovedi invece un gruppo muscolare addominali e poi un ora di MMA

Per ogni gruppo muscolare dipende dagli attrezzi: di solito sono 3/4 attrezzi con 4 serie da 15


----------



## bmb (12 Maggio 2015)

Tralaltro Tic non puoi eliminare pasta e pane totalmente se fai tutto quel lavoro. Dove pensi di prenderla l'energia? Comunque io prediligo sempre l'attività fisica all'esterno. Fatti una corsa, prendi la bici e vedrai che il fiato inizierai a buttarlo via.
Per quanto riguarda il calcolo del peso ideale, non si può fare senza vedere un paziente. In linea puramente indicativa ti dico di moltiplicare la tua altezza al quadrato (in cm) e moltiplicarla prima per 18,5 e poi per 24,9 (che è il range del normopeso) e poi fare la media. Non ti spaventare del valore troppo basso, c'è anche un po' di deviazione standard.


----------



## Tic (12 Maggio 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Tralaltro Tic non puoi eliminare pasta e pane totalmente se fai tutto quel lavoro. Dove pensi di prenderla l'energia? Comunque io prediligo sempre l'attività fisica all'esterno. Fatti una corsa, prendi la bici e vedrai che il fiato inizierai a buttarlo via.
> Per quanto riguarda il calcolo del peso ideale, non si può fare senza vedere un paziente. In linea puramente indicativa ti dico di moltiplicare la tua altezza al quadrato (in cm) e moltiplicarla prima per 18,5 e poi per 24,9 (che è il range del normopeso) e poi fare la media. Non ti spaventare del valore troppo basso, c'è anche un po' di deviazione standard.



il range va da 58 a 76 ed è quello che mi aspettavo.
Comunque penso che in estate andrò a fare qualche corsetta.

Ok magari finisco questi 2 mesi senza carboidrati, e riprendo magari dosando le quantitá.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Maggio 2015)

Tic ha scritto:


> Dipende, tipo Lunedi e Venerdi faccio un circuito per un gruppo muscolare 10 min di cardio, altro gruppo muscolare e 10 minuti di cardio e addominali
> Martedi e Giovedi invece un gruppo muscolare addominali e poi un ora di MMA
> 
> Per ogni gruppo muscolare dipende dagli attrezzi: di solito sono 3/4 attrezzi con 4 serie da 15


Per l'allenamento aerobico puoi fare sedute di HIIT. Anziché correre sul tapis roulant indefinitamente a passo costante che ci dovresti stare le ORE per buttare giù il grasso in eccesso, prova a fare così: 5 minuti di riscaldamento a passo lento (120-130 bpm), poi alterna uno scatto della durata di 3 minuti a qualche minuto a passo più lento (5-6 minuti). Fai tre scatti. Questo per un principiante. L'ideale sarebbe 15 scatti della durata di 30 secondi con 15-20 secondi di passo più lento tra uno scatto e l'altro. Ma così penso ***** se sei all'inizio.
E mangia i carbo. Considera che per quanto riguarda la quantità di proteine che servono giornalmente c'è tuttora un dibattito acceso sulla questione. Ciò che so è che più di 2 grammi di pro per kg di peso corporeo non ha senso assumerlo, a meno che tu non abbia intenzione di farti le bombe. E comunque quella quota proteica ha senso assumerla se hai percentuali di massa grassa basse, sotto il 12 %. All'inizio non ha senso.
P.S.: non mi sono accorto della parola censurata, chiedo venia.


----------



## Tic (12 Maggio 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Per l'allenamento aerobico puoi fare sedute di HIIT. Anziché correre sul tapis roulant indefinitamente a passo costante che ci dovresti stare le ORE per buttare giù il grasso in eccesso, prova a fare così: 5 minuti di riscaldamento a passo lento (120-130 bpm), poi alterna uno scatto della durata di 3 minuti a qualche minuto a passo più lento (5-6 minuti). Fai tre scatti. Questo per un principiante. L'ideale sarebbe 15 scatti della durata di 30 secondi con 15-20 secondi di passo più lento tra uno scatto e l'altro. Ma così penso ***** se sei all'inizio.
> E mangia i carbo. Considera che per quanto riguarda la quantità di proteine che servono giornalmente c'è tuttora un dibattito acceso sulla questione. Ciò che so è che più di 2 grammi di pro per kg di peso corporeo non ha senso assumerlo, a meno che tu non abbia intenzione di farti le bombe. E comunque quella quota proteica ha senso assumerla se hai percentuali di massa grassa basse, sotto il 12 %. All'inizio non ha senso.
> P.S.: non mi sono accorto della parola censurata, chiedo venia.


Ok non faccio Tapis-roulant ma l'ellittica, e devo dire che a volte mi partono da soli certi scatti, comunque grazie per il consiglio è proverò sia a utilizzare quel consiglio che a reintrodurre i carboidrati, anche se non sono proprio un grande amante della pasta.


----------



## bmb (13 Maggio 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Per l'allenamento aerobico puoi fare sedute di HIIT. Anziché correre sul tapis roulant indefinitamente a passo costante che ci dovresti stare le ORE per buttare giù il grasso in eccesso, prova a fare così: 5 minuti di riscaldamento a passo lento (120-130 bpm), poi alterna uno scatto della durata di 3 minuti a qualche minuto a passo più lento (5-6 minuti). Fai tre scatti. Questo per un principiante. L'ideale sarebbe 15 scatti della durata di 30 secondi con 15-20 secondi di passo più lento tra uno scatto e l'altro. Ma così penso ***** se sei all'inizio.
> E mangia i carbo. Considera che per quanto riguarda la quantità di proteine che servono giornalmente c'è tuttora un dibattito acceso sulla questione. Ciò che so è che più di 2 grammi di pro per kg di peso corporeo non ha senso assumerlo, a meno che tu non abbia intenzione di farti le bombe. E comunque quella quota proteica ha senso assumerla se hai percentuali di massa grassa basse, sotto il 12 %. All'inizio non ha senso.
> P.S.: non mi sono accorto della parola censurata, chiedo venia.



Anche per chi fa culturismo assumere più di 1,2 g/kg di peso di proteine è praticamente inutile. Il corpo non ce la fa ad assimilarle, e per smaltire deve far lavorare i reni. Proteine di elevata qualità ovviamente (e quindi, in sostanza, animali).


----------



## bmb (13 Maggio 2015)

Tic ha scritto:


> Ok non faccio Tapis-roulant ma l'ellittica, e devo dire che a volte mi partono da soli certi scatti, comunque grazie per il consiglio è proverò sia a utilizzare quel consiglio che a reintrodurre i carboidrati, anche se non sono proprio un grande amante della pasta.



Se non sei amante della pasta prova altri cereali. Riso, farro, orzo, miglio, segale, avena, quinoa, amaranto (che poi quest'ultime 2 non sono cereali, ma a livello di CHO sono perfettamente assimilabili).


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Maggio 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Anche per chi fa culturismo assumere più di 1,2 g/kg di peso di proteine è praticamente inutile. Il corpo non ce la fa ad assimilarle, e per smaltire deve far lavorare i reni. Proteine di elevata qualità ovviamente (e quindi, in sostanza, animali).


Il problema è che non puoi mangiare solo albumi e carne bianca, proprio per questo quella quantitá (1.2 g/kg di peso corporeo) non è sufficiente.devi assumere anche legumi. Studi pratici dimostrano come in soggetti che praticano bodybuilding un quantitativo di pro fino a 2g/kg può portare benefici nella sintesi proteica. Sopra non ha senso. Anzi se mangi troppa carne puoi incorrere in problemi seri tipo tumore al colon.


----------

